# look out: Lilac Ave, Walnut Creek, dark green Mazda Miyata 4BON429



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

look out: Lilac Ave, Walnut Creek, dark green Mazda Miyata 4BON___...

"... In the Walnut Creek area on the roads commonly used to reach the main drag into Danville there is a local who is insanely angry towards cyclists. He drives a Mazda Miyata license plate 4BON___. The car is a convertible and is a dark green in color. It is driven by a white male about 35-40 years old, reddish hair and clean shaven except for a mustache...on Lilac Ave...have filed a report with the Walnut Creek police..."


----------



## kevinfoley3 (May 6, 2004)

*Beware Berzerk Glass-miner on Morgan Terr. Road*

Last Sat. a group of us encountered several hundred feet of what appeared to be shattered single-pane glass spread across Morgan Terr. Road up to just shy of the Summit (on the North side). It shredded one guys tire something awful. Thank goodness we were going uphill and only one of us got a flat. One E. Bay Reg. Park employee was seen (thankfully) sweeping up a little section of it. A hex on whoever did this as it was most def. not an accident.


----------



## novicycle (Mar 17, 2005)

*nimbys in the area*



kevinfoley3 said:


> Last Sat. a group of us encountered several hundred feet of what appeared to be shattered single-pane glass spread across Morgan Terr. Road up to just shy of the Summit (on the North side). It shredded one guys tire something awful. Thank goodness we were going uphill and only one of us got a flat. One E. Bay Reg. Park employee was seen (thankfully) sweeping up a little section of it. A hex on whoever did this as it was most def. not an accident.


There's a older guy that lives along that road, closer to the dublin side of things -- real a__hole. Lets his dog run out into the street when cyclists come by. Told my friend, "we don't like your kind," as if he and his nearest neighbors agree that bicyclists are cancerous. Straight out of some Jim Crow movie, except that my friend is white & wears spandex. Anyway, my guess is that he's associating us streamlined cyclists with the encroaching burbs nearby.

Stay alert on that stretch.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

TrailNut said:


> look out: Lilac Ave, Walnut Creek, dark green Mazda Miyata 4BON___...
> 
> "... In the Walnut Creek area on the roads commonly used to reach the main drag into Danville there is a local who is insanely angry towards cyclists. He drives a Mazda Miyata license plate 4BON___. The car is a convertible and is a dark green in color. It is driven by a white male about 35-40 years old, reddish hair and clean shaven except for a mustache...on Lilac Ave...have filed a report with the Walnut Creek police..."


No wonder he's pissed. The guy drives a miyata!


----------

